# GS Auftrag SQL  Hilfe!



## frachma (5. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Hilfe, mein Ende naht... Folgendes Problem. Mein Bekannter hatte die ältere GS Auftragsversion, ihm wurde dann die "neue" Version angeboten. Um diese sich anzukucken haben wir ihm mal die neuere Version GS Auftrag Mehrplatz SQL aufgespielt. Das hat auch soweit funktioniert, nun hat er sich die Einzelplatzversion gekauft. 
Jetzt das Problem, die ganzen Daten wurden ins GS Auftrag SQL übernommen, diese Daten lassen sich aber nicht mehr ins GS Auftrag für Einzelplätze zurückspielen *aua* Laut GSN ist dies nicht möglich Daten aus SQL zurück zu spielen. 
Toll, super Software, ich bin so ziemlich am A....   

Vielleicht hat jemand eine rettende Idee z.B. Export SQL nach db so dass es GS Auftrag mag

DANKE für eure Hilfe!

gruß frachma


----------

